# Paludis czy warto?

## soban_

W temacie wady gentoo zostal poruszony temat szybkosci portage. Zastanawiam sie czy ktos z Was uzywa paludisa i czy moze go porownac z portage?

----------

## lsdudi

pare osób używa a ogólna opinia wygląda mniej więcej tak:

- nie jest szybszy 

- stwarza wiecej problemów niż poratge

ogólnie dla zapaleńców którzy chcą być "inni"

Aco do szybkości pakiet managera czy naprawdę jej potrzebujecie? yum czy apt też potrafią przyciąć.

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie, emerge tak jakby zwalnia po czasie - jednak magiczne apt-get chyba szybciej dziala moim zdaniem czy yum, packam. Te sprawdzanie zaleznosci na poczatku tez troche trwa, zastanawiam sie tez czy nie mozna mu zasugerowac zeby raz je sprawdzil. Np gcc za kazdym razem sprawdza, czy moglby to robic raz np na starcie? No wiem...moze zainstniec sytulacja ze w trakcie upgradu bedzie gcc nowe, jednak nie zawsze tak jest - no i kwestia tez tego, ze user moze gcc popsuc. To tylko przyklad z tym gcc, ale tego jest masa zanim wystartuje wlasciwa czesc kompilacji. Jeszcze warto wspomniec, ze wraz z coraz wieksza iloscia pakietow emerge --sync (eix-sync) dziala coraz wolniej. Co do paludisa to wlasnie nie wiem, ale skoro on jest dla zapalencow - to chyba emerge pozostaje jednym wlasciwym wyborem.

----------

## lsdudi

nie ma jedynego wyboru  :Smile: 

portage jest rozsądnym wyborem, jesli chcesz sie bawić spróbuj innych narzędzi.

Co do przyśpieszenia portage to kiedyś był szybki sposób aby samo drzewo postawić na raiserze (małe pliki to jest duzy speed), niestety reiser bardzo szybko sie defragmentuje. wiec trzeba co kilka miechow orac ta partycje.

eix-sync jest tylko wraperem na 2 komendy emerge --sync i eix-update (+ eix-diff jesli nie zrobiłeś -q ), jesli masz kilka maszyn z gentoo do drzewo synchronizuj na jednej maszynie a na innych używaj tego drzewa przez nfs'a,sshfs czy inne takie. eix update tez mozna przyspieszyc zwlaszcza jesli uzywasz overlayi (metody parsowanie ebuildów).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> niestety reiser bardzo szybko sie defragmentuje.

 Defragmentacja nie jest taka zła...  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

reiserfs z notail wcale sie tak szybko nie fragmentuje, powiedzial bym nawet, ze praktycznie w ogole.

Co do samego paludisa to chyba nic wiecej nie wymysle niz napisalem tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804392-start-0.html

btw jest jeszcze pkgcore.

----------

## soban_

@SlashBeast A moze testowales sys-apps/pkgcore? Cos wiecej na ten temat wiesz? Albo inni maja jakies na ten temat wyrobione zdanie? ( :

Co do reiserfs, sie nie wypowiadam bo nie testowalem w stosunku do predkosci portage. Wiec moze ktos inny rozwinie ten temat.

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> reiserfs z notail wcale sie tak szybko nie fragmentuje, powiedzial bym nawet, ze praktycznie w ogole.
> 
> Co do samego paludisa to chyba nic wiecej nie wymysle niz napisalem tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804392-start-0.html
> 
> btw jest jeszcze pkgcore.

 

ale właśnie ten tail daje tego speeda (chyba)

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeśli chodzi o szybkość działania, na portage nie narzekam, a nowsza wersja (mam  2.2.0_alpha20) z możliwością maskowania overlayów, i ustalania dla nich preferencji i keywordów, działa bardzo dobrze.

Ale szukam sposobu, żeby aplikację wbudować ze wszystkim, czego potrzebuje, do chroota.

Testowałem jailkita, i nawet działa, ale lepiej byłoby kompilować coś, i pakować prosto do lokalizacji chroot.

I tutaj pytanie następujące: czy da się to lepiej wykombinować w portage, np zmienną ROOT, czy lepiej do takiej zabawy użyć paludisa?

Jakieś sugestie odnośnie konfiguracji, albo sprawdzone sznurki?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

